# Kits coty stables



## olympicgold (6 October 2013)

Hi anyone know anything about this yard? Any of you kept/keep your horses there and can give me an honest review?
Is it friendly, busy, quiet etc
Thanks all


----------



## xgemmax (9 October 2013)

Will pm you


----------

